# Drawing Commissions!



## Kylelouis929 (Mar 10, 2014)

Well, I am looking to upgrade my betta's habitat from a 1.5 gallon to a bigger space! I have a filter and heater in it which take a lot of space! But I just feel like he can use more space!  I am a high school student with no income, and I hate to ask my parents for $ even though I am sure they would buy it for me no problem! 

I also want to get another betta! 

So the funds will go towards by bettas! :-D

My drawings are $1 for just a sketch and $3 for a sketch colored in. They are quite large!

If you are interested, post here the type of betta you have, and the color(s) you want me to use!

Private message me to speak about payment! :-D


----------



## Kylelouis929 (Mar 10, 2014)

Bump! 

All proceeds will really help my betta and also help get another betta to give it the proper life it deserves! It would really mean a lot to me! Thanks!


----------



## Kylelouis929 (Mar 10, 2014)

Bump


----------

